# test drove a M3.. is this fair?



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

i have driven this car before.. today i went to a few local dealers .. test drove a 03 E46 M3 SMG with 10 miles on it.. out of all 6 M3's they had.. all were SMG.. i didnt really care for the test drive.. just wanted to work out some numbers.. but the salesman insisted.. i think the SMG is too harsh on up shifts.. and WOW.. with DSC off and sport on.. and all 5 or 6 power meters cranked up.. the throttle on that car is amazing.. :yikes: much more linear throttle response than my M Roadster.. i got to rev her to about 5500 rpms.. not what i would do if it had 10 miles on it and it was mine.. but anyways.. the guy told me that you cant get these anywhere without a markup on them.. he said the only way you can get one for MSRP is if you finance or lease.. ? :dunno: is this true? if i end up getting the M3.. i will not finance or lease.. he told me the best he can do is 1500 mark up.. is this reasonable? i thought M3's were selling at MSRP now.?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

DINANISR3 said:


> *but anyways.. the guy told me that you cant get these anywhere without a markup on them.. he said the only way you can get one for MSRP is if you finance or lease.. ? :dunno: is this true*


no.

In many places you can get a discount off MSRP in fact.


----------



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

yea.. thats what i was thinking also.. around here in LA/OC county.. many people will pay these markups.. i remember when M3's first came out.. there was like 10-15K mark ups.. and people bought these cars.. thats why i bought the M roadster.. i couldnt pay no mark ups..


----------



## glowrider (Apr 5, 2003)

Call around to places in the midwest where demand is not as high. You can find them for a couple thousand under MSRP and the dealer can arrange for delivery to a local dealer, no prob, or you can always do PDC and drive it/truck it back to the west coast.


----------



## Divexxtreme (Apr 27, 2003)

Once you learn how to drive SMG better, it won't be as hard on upshifts as it was on your test drive. I think mine is as smooth any manual, now that I've figured it out.



DINANISR3 said:


> *i have driven this car before.. today i went to a few local dealers .. test drove a 03 E46 M3 SMG with 10 miles on it.. out of all 6 M3's they had.. all were SMG.. i didnt really care for the test drive.. just wanted to work out some numbers.. but the salesman insisted.. i think the SMG is too harsh on up shifts.. and WOW.. with DSC off and sport on.. and all 5 or 6 power meters cranked up.. the throttle on that car is amazing.. :yikes: much more linear throttle response than my M Roadster.. i got to rev her to about 5500 rpms.. not what i would do if it had 10 miles on it and it was mine.. but anyways.. the guy told me that you cant get these anywhere without a markup on them.. he said the only way you can get one for MSRP is if you finance or lease.. ? :dunno: is this true? if i end up getting the M3.. i will not finance or lease.. he told me the best he can do is 1500 mark up.. is this reasonable? i thought M3's were selling at MSRP now.? *


----------



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: test drove a M3.. is this fair?*



Divexxtreme said:


> *Once you learn how to drive SMG better, it won't be as hard on upshifts as it was on your test drive. I think mine is as smooth any manual, now that I've figured it out. *


thats what the salesman told me.. but even when i turned the key on, i was pushing down on the third pedal.. to realize that it was a SMG.. :banghead: i'm sure SMG is great, i loved how it blipped the throttle for me.. :thumbup: that was as smooth as butter.. but SMG is $2400  and i like the 6 speed better... its amazing how options can quickly make the car so expensive..


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Also you can use lower modes of S to get smoother shifts. But even in S5 (where mine stays) you can do very smooth shifts.

And to get good off throttle downshifts you have to heel and toe still a little bit. Throttle on downshifts are amazing. I do them just for fun. 

I got SMG for the technology, the more I have driven in, the more I like it. I still like manuals, but if I had to have only one car, it would be SMG.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Oh, I forgot. We bought ours at MSRP over a year ago when many dealers still had waiting lists.

No reason to pay over MSRP. Some have gotten under MSRP, but if I could buy at MSRP from a local dealer, I would do that for the better service most dealers seem to give their customers.


----------



## JBM3 (May 24, 2003)

Bought mine in January of '02 in SoCal for MSRP. Just leave LA/OC. Try Ventura Co. Besides, that way you get to run down the Canyons to PCH on your way home.


----------



## jetset (Apr 1, 2003)

I can get you a 1500 dollar discount, free matts, and free delivery to anywhere in the USA. This is not a joke. Call Marc M @ 732 539 8002. Serious Inquiries only.


----------



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

jetset said:


> *I can get you a 1500 dollar discount, free matts, and free delivery to anywhere in the USA. This is not a joke. Call Marc M @ 732 539 8002. Serious Inquiries only. *


1500 off MSRP??? :yikes:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

jetset said:


> *I can get you a 1500 dollar discount, free matts, and free delivery to anywhere in the USA. This is not a joke. Call Marc M @ 732 539 8002. Serious Inquiries only. *


Delivered how?


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

jetset said:


> *I can get you a 1500 dollar discount, free matts, and free delivery to anywhere in the USA. This is not a joke. Call Marc M @ 732 539 8002. Serious Inquiries only. *


Sure, just wire transfer $5,000 to your Nigerian bank to get the process started?:rofl:


----------

